# Which food?



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

It probably is the food. It could be an allergy, a food intolerance or it could be the food has too much fat or protein or not enough or too much carbohydrates.

As you can see it's complicated to figure out. 

Dr. Dodds has a test to help figure out food intolerances and I think allergies. I'm sure Catherine (Lily-CD) will explain.

It could be too high fat and protein, lots of the highly rated dog food it too rich for many dogs.

Have you tried boiled chicken and rice to see if you could settle down the stomach? What does your vet suggest?

I’m so out of touch with store bought dog food, I didn’t know Kibbles and Bits was a food.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Please don’t be insulted but Kibbles and bits is probably the worst food you can give a dog. Anything you can find in a grocery store is usually a no-no.

Find something that is 4-5 stars on here and try them until you find one your dog likes. Then, these days with all the recalls, it’s usually a good thing to switch every few bags. 

https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/kibbles-n-bits-dog-food-dry/


----------



## princess83 (Jul 21, 2018)

Not the best picture, but that's what I feed. We have a check up Monday so I'll ask the vet then. 
Absolutely not insulted. I'm for all suggestions. I have switched the flavor up, but that's about the limit. I did see somewhere a tablespoon of plain probiotic yogurt waa supposed to help, but didnt want to do that route until I knew it was ok.









Sent from my SM-J727R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

I have a standard. I feed Nature's Recipe (3.5 stars) Price is good and Asta loves it and thrives on it. They have 6 formulations in different sizes. I get it from Chewy.com as they don't carry it in the grocery.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Whatever food you do choose, avoid foods with peas, beans, legumes or potatoes of any type as 'grain free' foods are being linked to nutritional mediated DCM. Asta's Mom suggestion is good because the formulas do include grain inclusive formulas without corn & sugar being the first ingredient and the protein content is much the same as what your dog is eating now. I see that cost might be a factor so you might look into the Purina brand formulas as they are all tested by feed trials to be nutritionally sound ....Even good old Purina Dog Chow! (which I personally just can't get my head around it to feed to my girl LOL!) You can go to the 'Chewy's' website to look at foods and their ingredients, as they list them so it's a good place to browse foods!
I change foods often and at the moment 'Victor's Senior Healthy Weight' is my choice for my 7yr old 'tends to gain weight' girl!


P.S. Kibbles and Bits is a food I def would avoid as the dyes in it are carcinogenic and there is BHA in it too! (bad stuff) & sooooo much sugar in it!!! JMO of course!


----------



## princess83 (Jul 21, 2018)

Thank you both! I'm going to browse chewy and also see what the vet says Monday. I feel otherwise he is a fairly healthy active dog! 

Sent from my SM-J727R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Dechi said:


> Please don’t be insulted but Kibbles and bits is probably the worst food you can give a dog. Anything you can find in a grocery store is usually a no-no.
> 
> Find something that is 4-5 stars on here and try them until you find one your dog likes. Then, these days with all the recalls, it’s usually a good thing to switch every few bags.
> 
> https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/kibbles-n-bits-dog-food-dry/


Dog Food Advisor is one of the most unreliable site for information on food. The man who runs it is a retired Human Dentist with absolutely no training in nutrition or in veterinary medicine.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Follow your veterinarian's advice on food recommendations and on what to do to calm down a gassy tummy. I am sure he will have some good advice for you.

I feed Purina Pro Plan and it is working well for Poppy. There is even a formula for sensitive skin and stomach which is salmon based. A lot of people have great luck with that one. Petsmart carries it as does Chewy.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Viking Queen said:


> Dog Food Advisor is one of the most unreliable site for information on food. The man who runs it is a retired Human Dentist with absolutely no training in nutrition or in veterinary medicine.


That’s weird. I’ve been looking at it for many years and everytime someone mentions the food they give their dog I check the rating and it always matches up.

Do you have any info I can read on about that ? What source do you use to select ypur dog food ?

I don’t trust vets, at least in my country, because they don’t have anything to recommend other than what they sell, which is very limited. I buy from the vet when there is no other choice, for health concerns.


----------



## BuckyBarnes (Apr 13, 2019)

Indeed mine diamond puppy because of the breeder is that good or not, been told
To change it to pedigree but that’s a low food though compared to diamond,


----------



## doditwo (Nov 7, 2017)

My new vet, who’s also a nutritionist, swears by Purina Pro Plan. He also feeds it to his beautiful dogs.
Unfortunately I’ve completely spoiled my own dog and when I tried giving it to her she picked through it and would only eat the yellow bits, refusing to touch the brown triangles lol.
I swear she checks the shopping receipts to make sure I’m spending enough as is proper to her highness’ royal station.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## princess83 (Jul 21, 2018)

The vet recommends purina pro as well. They do sell it at the vets office as well. I'm going to make the switch. See how it goes. He has been extremely picky lately and that could possibly be from being down for a few weeks. Past couple days ge has been. Vomiting vial (sp) up with a little kibble and a little grass. Vet says he is perfectly healthy so something has to give. 

Sent from my SM-J727R4 using Tapatalk


----------

